
Capitalizing on Capitol Hill: Informed Trading by Hedge Fund Managers - luu
http://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=1707181
======
BrandonMarc
All I can think is "insider trading", you know, the crime that if we plebians
were caught doing we'd be in jail, but Congresscritters and those in their
ecosystem can do with impunity. Maybe I'm jumping to conclusions.

------
dccoolgai
My favorite part about this is the now widespread Hill euphemism "political
intelligence". It has ecome de rigeuer that this is simply a "thing that is
done". I know a few people who do it as a living.

------
Zigurd
Crickets.

~~~
bicknergseng
No kidding. Pretty weird to see a post on the front page with non-zero upvotes
and no comments.

